

If governments can block top-level domains, is .gay doomed? - cookiecaper
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/if-governments-can-block-top-level-domains-is-gay-doomed.ars

======
cookiecaper
Don't really like the title here, didn't change it because mods always change
it back. The story in my eyes is that the US Department of Commerce has
brought the proposal for mechanisms to allow national TLD censorship (not that
it wouldn't be trivial to implement anyway if you could get everyone on the
same network).

